# Anyone interested in getting involved in a Montana Lease???



## Muygrande (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I knew it wouldn't take long!!   I have several leads on good property here. And it's so amazingly cheap compared to Georgia!! I'm talking about 10,000 acres for $12000!! Hadn't seen $1.20 an acre land  ever in my life! Anyway have a line on several good tracts of ranch land. Hunting is quite different mostly spot and stalk or overlooking breaks, draws, and coulees. I've seen hundreds of deer in just 4 sittings here since I've been able to go on a private farm that borders one of the places, and wouldn't have even expected to see that kind of population here. The key is it's all open land with cover in the draws and river/creek bottoms. All the deer are concentrated in them and 2 hours before dark they just march into the open spaces grazing like there was a time limit on how long they could eat! Anyway if anyone's interested I'm gonna be starting something up so let me know. 
The land will be between Billings and Bozeman max 1.5 hour drive from any airport in either city.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 27, 2004)

That's about right ; it takes about 1,000 acres to equal 100 acres back east don't it ; from what I have seen.I wonder what the taxes are on it.


----------



## Muygrande (Nov 27, 2004)

As far as cover's concerned you're about right. But these deer have no problem with bedding down in the middle of a pasture. And on a hundred acres in GA if you see 6 deer in a day you've done fine. This small farm I've been hunting is 140 acres and I see 25-30 everytime I go!!


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 27, 2004)

Any Pronghorn?

Dave


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Nov 28, 2004)

What caliber of animals are to be expected in that area?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Montana?*

How many members or clients are you looking at?


----------



## stumpman (Nov 28, 2004)

What can you shoot and are the bucks nice and how many people and how much each where to stay?


----------



## RGRJN (Nov 28, 2004)

What do the drawings look like historically for that area? For Non resident. That would be my concern, paying for a club, that I couldn't do anything with. I perused the Regs real quick, pretty confusing(at least to me,no suprise there  ). Any wayI'd be intersested. Went to SD this year after Praire Goats. Had a great time. There were deer all over muleys and white tails, and no permits for non residents offered(in that county). Love to go Elk hunting, just not gonna pay that much.

Joe


----------



## Muygrande (Nov 29, 2004)

RGRJN,  I'll try to find exact percentages on Non-Res drawings but I think they're around 70%. Yes the Regulations are confusing, they make it a lot more complicated than it should be. DNR runs a strict ship. If you run over one on the road you can't even give the animal a killing shot if it's suffering! Much less even think about cutting the horns off one or using the meat.

Stumpman and Ramey, you're allowed ONE Bull Elk and ONE buck (Whitetail or Muley) if you are drawn for each, and if you get a "B" tag you may take a Doe. Hotels of your choice will probably be the accomodations route unless I find a ranch with a camp house. Most of the mature bucks I've seen are in the 120-145 class range. I have seen larger, but I've also seen 160-170 class deer in Georgia but never got a shot at one. I believe in realistic expectations. Muley's I've seen have been up to 170 class deer. Now that being said I've been able to hunt 3 days here since I've been allowed to due to residency restrictions.

Z71, Haven't gotten that far until I know if there's interest, I'm cannot lock any land up.

Dbodkin, yes there are pronhorn but that drawing is tougher than Elk or Deer here. I'll check on the stats.

Due to drawings when I can get a committment from the landowners I'm going to ask that it run from July to July so drawings will be done before a member  has to pay his balance. A deposit will be asked for before drawings go in and refunded if unlucky. I'm just trying to figure out a way for some of my buddies back home and other regular guys like ya'll to experience this country and hunting on property unlike public land that gets hunted hard and not Quality managed. It will be more expensive than a do it yourself public land hunt but lots less expensive than an outfitted hunt.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Nov 29, 2004)

Why would anyone pony up that amount of money for a non-resident lottery draw that is at the 20% success rate for a GENERAL deer tag?

You may be able to involve yourself in a landowner sponsored tag where your odds go up if the landowner sponsors the hunters.  One drawback to that is that you can only hunt on the property OWNED by the sponsor, not LEASED by the sponsor.  That fact alone, can be very limiting.

Most ranches above the 10,000 acre mark (640 acres to the square mile, you do the math) if they hold decent numbers will have been looked over by outfitters. 

You might want to consult with Game, Fish & Parks as to the legal aspects.   

EVen out-of-state landowners can not purchase resident tags and must go through the lottery draw.  It probably will not change as the State Legislature and the Outfitters are all in bed together.  Money talks.


----------



## quak shot (Nov 29, 2004)

Muy, 
 Keep me on the inform list. I hunt out there every year for elk with a good friend from twin briges MT, but would be interested in a good deer lease.
                                                                   Quak


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2004)

Muygrande said:
			
		

> Due to drawings when I can get a committment from the landowners I'm going to ask that it run from July to July so drawings will be done before a member  has to pay his balance. A deposit will be asked for before drawings go in and refunded if unlucky. I'm just trying to figure out a way for some of my buddies back home and other regular guys like ya'll to experience this country and hunting on property unlike public land that gets hunted hard and not Quality managed. It will be more expensive than a do it yourself public land hunt but lots less expensive than an outfitted hunt.



Muy - I'm VERY interested! Keep me informed!

Jeff


----------

